# List your cars



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

All you need to do is list the cars that you have owned over the years. Here are mine:

1995 Plymouth Neon Sport
1997 Nissan Altima SE
2000 Dodge Neon R/T
2000 Dodge Dakota R/T
2001 BMW 330Ci Sport
2002 Subaru WRX
2002 Mercedes-Benz C32 AMG
2000 Honda S2000
2003 Ford F150 FX4
2005 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon
2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT-8
2006 Chevrolet Corvette Z06
2008 Ford F150 Harley Davidson Edition 4x4


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

1978 Ford Escort MKII 4 door (rally)
1978 Ford Escort MKII 4 door (rally)
1979 Ford Escort MKII 2 door (rally)
1985 TM Magna Sedan
1985 Fork KC Laser (rally)
1998 Fork XF Sedan
1995 Ford EF Sedan
2001 Ford / Tickford TE50


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This might take me a bit.
Not in order because I can't keep them all straight.
1983, 1987, 1990, 1991 Ford Mustang and GT
1985, 1987, 1988 Ford Ranger
1978, 1985, 1987 Pontiac Grand Prix
1985, 1988 Honda Crx
2001, 1984 Honda Civic
1988 Honda Prelude
1974 Porsche 914
1974 VW Beetle
1963 Ford Galaxie
1988 Chevrolet Van
1987ish Ford Van
1989, 1990, 1995 Ford Thunderbird and SC
1988 Pontiac Grand Am
1995 Buick Roadmaster
1994 Dodge Neon
2000 Ford Contour
2001 Honda CRV
1995 Ford Probe GT
1985 Dodge Caravan
1995 Ford Escort
1994 Mercury Tracer
2003 Subaru Impreza WRX
1985 Pontiac Fiero
I feel like I'm forgetting one or two.
This is since I got my first car at 15 and a half. I'm 34 now so 34 cars is 19 years. Not bad!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, M_J, I see you had a WRX too. Did you ever go on any of the WRX Forums?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Hey, M_J, I see you had a WRX too. Did you ever go on any of the WRX Forums?


Nope. It was my wife's car for the most part. Yellow wagon with a five speed. Soooo much fun, especially in the snow!
Almost like this one:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, ok. I was curious, as I owned and ran a really big WRX forum for a while. Thought that we might have run into eachother.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I may have missed one, but here is my list!

1942 Studebaker (Big Commander) #
1946 Ford Sedan (80)
1950 Lincoln Phaeton (350) #
!951 Henry J (6) #
1951 Kaiser 2 Door (Big 6) #
1953 Chevy 2 Door *
1953 Plymouth 2 Door
1955 Willys Bermuda 2 Door Hard Top (big 6) # (1)
1957 Ford Pickup (350)
1959 Renault Dauphine
1960 Plymouth 2 Door (Big Slant 6) #
1963 Ford Galaxy Hardtop (V8 ?) #
1965 Plymouth 4 Door (Big Slant 6) #
1971 Ford Torino Hard Top (Small V8)
1976 Ford Van (300 6) #
1980 Chevy Citation Hard Top *
1981 Ford Pickup (300 6) #
1982 Buick Century *
1983 Ford Thunderbird Hard Top #
1986 Plymouth K-Car
1991 Chevy S10 (6) *
1992 Ford Van (300 6) #
2001 Lincoln Continual * 
2000 Ford Ranger Pickup (XLT 4 door 6) #
2002 Mercury Grand Marquis #

* Cars that I did not like!
# Cars that I really liked!
(1) Number One Pick of all that I owned!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man oh Man,you guys went through some wheels in your time! Good GOD!!! I keep mine forever and maintain them as well as I possibly can. Here is my total list starting at age17 in order of purchase:

1962 Chevy 2
1969 Oldsmobile Toronado
1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1976 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1977 Ford LTD
1991 Toyota Tercel
1988 Cadillac Sedan Deville
2006 Toyota Rav-4
2007 Nissan Murano

Good cars all! Flatband


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Let me try this.

1962 VW Bug sold and turned into a brush buggie
1974 Gold Duster sold and wrecked by the new owner 2 days later
1979 Celica Supra blown engine
1980 Ford EXP Sold
1986 Ford Tempo sold
1993 Ford Taurus needed a new transmission
2003 Nissan Murano sold
2011 Hyundai Santa Fe


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Flatband, I have had this 2000 ranger for the last 10 years and has never given me any trouble. I bought it less than one year old. It was a factory program car. When I cleaned it up I found a empty wiskey bottle under the seat. As I have seen stories on TV lately about people drinking on lunch hour, I thought about this. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! TEX, that thing is in some shape Bud! I love seeing things kept up like that! The Whisky helped her! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's see. . .
1953 Olds 98 Convertible
1953 Ford flathead
1963 ford two door 6 cyl.
1965 Buick Century
1968 Buick (model?) 2-door
Couple more Buicks in the 70's (lots of weed around then, memory's vague)
1979 Plymouth wagon
1982 Buick wagon
1984 Buick 2-door
1985 Buick wagon
1989 Ford Escort
199something Ford Ranger
2004 Ford F-150
2000 GMC Sonoma
... The Ford Ranger was my favorite vehicle. I don't like cars.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a really sharp truck, Tex! I had a couple of Rangers with the 2.3l and a 5 speed and really liked them all.
You and I both had a 1963 Galaxie! Mine was a white 2-door with a 289 and a 3-on-the-tree. No power steering or brakes in such a big car! That was a man's vehicle, for sure.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine Ranger is a v-6, loaded with everything. Auto, deluxe interior, stereo, power all the way around, 4 door and etc. You name it and it has it. I bought it in 2001 with 27000 miles on it for $7000 and it now has 81000 on it and I have a mechanic that says he would give me the $7000 for it tight now. I only had one other car or truck that did not depreciate while I owned it and it was my 55 Willys. It even gained value. By the way I know where there is a 1953 Kaiser (if it is still there) that is very nice. It almost looks new and runs good. They were asking $4200 for it. -- Tex


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

As well as I can remember:
1952 Chrysler Saratoga (Used..My Dads)
1960 Renault 4cv (New)
1962 Volkswagen (New)
1964 Ford F150 (Used)
1969 Ford Mustang (New)
1970 Ford 150 (New)
1972 Ford Station Wagon (New)
1978 Dodge Van (New)
1980 Amc Pacer (New)
1982 Dodge Omni (New)
1986 Nissan P/U (New)
1989 Silverado (New)
1992 Gmc Conversion Van (New)
1995 Ford F350 Dually Diesel (New)
1998 Ford Taurus (Program)
1998 Ford Crown Victoria (New) Still own it!
1998 Dodge P/U (used)
1989 Gmc P/U (used) My Fishing Truck!
2005 Ford F350 Dually Diesel (New) Still own it!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

52 Plymouth, 49 Ford,  49 Lincoln, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, 72 Cuda, 86 Chevy celebrity wagon, 90 Pontiac safari wagon, 79 International Scout ll, The Safari wagon and the Scout ll, I am still driving .


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice would love to have the 72 cuda


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Wish I had kept all the old "MUSCLE CARS" I OWNED .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of 1955 Willys that I owned. Then there is three other pictures of the same model just like it, but not mine. This was my favorite car of all the cars that I have owned. My 1955 6 cylinder Willys Bermuda beat 1955 Chevrolet's V8's to 60 MPH and was only passed once on top end by a snooped up Oldsmobile. It had the big continual blue seal engine, 4 speed hydromantic and a Posi-Tract rear end. I bought it new for $1,200 dollars. The only reason I sold it was I could no longer get parts for it. I loved that car. -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Right here we go, this may take me a while but i'll give it my best shot...

Number 1: ....... Oh wait, i'm only 15!


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

In order of appearance:

1981 Chevy Chevette (red)
1967 Chevy Camaro...rebuilt with racing gears, etc (red)
Some red car that I can't remember what it was, but know it was a Chevy
Chevy Cavalier Z27 (red)
Chevy Lumina (red)
And the current baby...a 2006 Monte Carlo which is of course, red and shiny and still only 27,000 on it so I'll be driving this one into the ground like all previous ones were. I like red Chevys, just how I am. The "dream car" is a red Dodge Viper...I'll buy one if I ever win the lottery! 








Also, there have been a few trucks that the hubby has had, along with a Kawasaki LTD back in the young days, and his current 2000 Harley. None of his trucks or bikes were red though...he likes blue.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ric Ocasek
Benjamin Orr
Elliot Easton
Greg Hawks 
David Robinson


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! Can I remember them all?

1952 Willys Aero Sedan
1957 Ford Custom 300
1964 Ford Falcon
1947 Plymouth Coupe
1951 Army Surplus GMC Panel Truck
1957 Ford Custom 300
1967 Mustang Convertible
1963 Army Surplus Ford Custom
1961 VW Convertible
1963 Citroen Ami
1957 Porsche 356
1958 Fiat 500
1961 Ford Taurus (Yes, there was a German Ford Taurus long before the US Ford Taurus.)
1960 Ford Station Wagon
1957 Chevrolet 4 door
1957 Oldsmoblie J-3
1967 Cougar
1972 Ford Pinto
1973 Chevrolet Impala
1964 Ford Fairlane 500
1967 Plymouth 2 door
1963 VW Beetle
1976 Citroen GS X2
1976 Citroen Mehari
1970 Toyota Land Cruiser
1980 Mitsubishi Galant
1981 Mitsubishi Pickup
1982 Cougar Station Wagon
1981 Mercury Station Wagon
1993 Ford Tempo
1984 AMC Spirit
1995 Mustang
1979 Mustang
1985 Mustang
1987 Isuzu Pickup
1972 Chevy Nova
1998 Suburban*
2005 Chevrolet Vivant*
2008 Nissan X-Trail**

*Currently owned
**Wife's car


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Fairlane!!!!!!! Love fairlanes


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Mid 80's (I guess) Mercury Gran Marquis - my first car and a piece of junk.

'86 Nissan Sentra SE hatchback.

'98 VW New Beetle - shared with my wife.

2000 BMW 328i.

2001 Toyota Rav4 - My twin boys were born!

2004 (I think) Honda Accord.

98 Nissan Altima.

94 PT Cruiser.

2011 VW GTI - my current car, and my favorite ot the bunch.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Ric Ocasek
> Benjamin Orr
> Elliot Easton
> Greg Hawks
> David Robinson


Great post!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Marbles said:


> Wish I had kept all the old "MUSCLE CARS" I OWNED .


Buy this magazine or we'll shoot this dog!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, they are my favorite Cars....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I really don't remember the years, but here are the cars I owned starting from 1978:
1) Triumph TR7
2) Volkswagen Golf D
3) Renault 5 GTL
4) Volkswagen Golf GLD
5) Triumph Dolomite
6) Fiat 127
7) Renault 4 GTL
8) Audi 80
9) Volkswagen Beetle
10) Volkswagen Golf GL
11) Fiat Panda
12) Opel Kadett
13) Alfa Romeo 157
14) Fiat Punto
15 Citroen Picasso (still running)
and now I'd like to have no cars, just a horse or a bike at least.......


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

From 1969 on:

66 Mercury Comet
66 VW bug (6 volt)
70 Camaro
72 Dodge Challenger
76 Superbeetle
78 VW Bus
82 Dodge pickup.
88 Chevy S-10
1998 Toyota tacoma (taco) It has been a good little truck.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1973 Chev Camaro
1976 Toyota Corolla
1977 Mustang Cobra
1978 Toyota Hi-Lux truck
1982 Renault Fuego
1987 Chev S-10 truck
1990 Chev Cavalier
1999 Nissan truck
1999 Chev Cavalier
2004 Honda CRV


----------

